# TCIA annual dues



## antigrassguy (Jan 26, 2007)

I just received another invite from TCIA to join that club. A few years back I looked into joining and, from my understanding, the first years dues were a flat rate. The following years dues were then based on how much your company made. Did I understand this correctly and if so is this still their policy?


----------



## antigrassguy (Jan 26, 2007)

I found my own answer. $370/year if you make less than 100k. $518 for 100k-200k. $591 for $200k-500k. I am not going to join as notorious local tree topper, and I mean severe stub topping, is a member and I dont want to be associated with this. I have taken pictures of him during his massacre and after shots, on numerous occasions, and asked him to stop doing this and sent the pics to TCIA and they said there was nothing they could do and he wont stop topping. But he is still a member. His reply was " do ya know what a typhoon will do to a tree?" We live in Wisconsin.


----------



## ATH (Jan 26, 2007)

I am a member, and I think it is a great investment. They keep me up to date on new standards as they come out. They also offer bits of business support as needed.

As for the other guy who gives us all a bad name...I have to wonder why he joined? Does he think that he can do a terrible job an show his TCIA card and get off of the hook?

It is my impression that TCIA is more of a safety/business management association and less of a "good tree care group". I think of ISA as being more the "good tree care" group. That is not to imply that TCIA doesn't care about proper care of the trees, but there isn't a 'covenant' their members sign to say we will take care of trees.

I am newer business, and TCIA has been a good investment for me. I intend to stay a member.


----------



## antigrassguy (Jan 29, 2007)

ATH, are you a member in your local arborist association or ISA? We are members of the WAA, Wisconsin Arborist Assoc., ISA and ASCA. Im just trying to figure out the benefits of each group, on a personal and professional level.


----------



## Mike Barcaskey (Jan 29, 2007)

once in a while they run a reduced rate for new members. I think it was $169 when I joined 2 years ago. I don't see the benefit at the full rate. I'm with ISA and looking to scrape together the money for ASCA.


----------



## Koa Man (Jan 29, 2007)

Join the first year and get all their manuals which come with the membership. After that it is not worth it, to me anyway. I was a member for 7 years, and dropped out because like TreeCo, I am a small operator and I would get more benefit using the money I sent them to buy a new climbing saw or a spool of rope instead of membership dues.


----------



## antigrassguy (Jan 29, 2007)

As I stated we are members of the Wisconsin Arborist Assoc. as I believe it is important to support our local chapter. They put on excellent seminars throughout the year, complete with good food and beer. WAA has a great member base and is one of the few that is run by volunteers only. Also ISA that puts much back into scientific studies and is trying to raise the image of arborculture and arborists through different certifications and credentials. ASCA well I just see that proper report writing, that will stand up in court, and the research on tree apraisal is the wave of the future. I just dont see what TCIA has to offer. Thats why I started this thread was to try to learn more about them.
On a side note.... I find it interesting that Arborsites spell check doesnt recognize "arborist".


----------



## ATH (Jan 29, 2007)

antigrassguy said:


> ATH, are you a member in your local arborist association or ISA? We are members of the WAA, Wisconsin Arborist Assoc., ISA and ASCA. Im just trying to figure out the benefits of each group, on a personal and professional level.




I am a mebmer of ISA, and Ohio Chapter of ISA. I am not a member of ASCA, but have strongly considered that. I have also wavered back and forth about joining the Ohio Nursery & Landscape Association (mostly for networking opportunities). Like you said, we have to pick and draw the line somewhere.

I'd be curious to hear from people that are in both TCIA and ASCA to find out which one they see a 'better buy'.

If I had to choose b/t ISA and TCIA, I'd go for ISA... But like I said, I think TCIA is valuable.


----------



## ATH (Jan 29, 2007)

Koa Man said:


> ....I would get more benefit using the money I sent them to buy a new climbing saw or a spool of rope instead of membership dues.


I think this is a great way to measure where to spend $$$...view all purchases as tools that will help us do our job better.

I guess the way I see it, I am selling myself and my professional knowledge/skills/experience. So the question is: will another chainsaw benefit me more than updating some climbing equip? Will a new rope and harness benefit me more than the knowledge that is offered by joining an organization? Etc...

You can have the best climbing system in the world, but if you have no saw to prune (or remove, if that is your game), you are 'worthless'. You can have great saws, but if you cut your leg off because you haven't learned to use them safely...

Not disagreeing with your decision, in fact I'm highlighting that this is a great decision matrix...

Personally, I have made the decision that TCIA is more valuable than a small pieces of equipment. I may change that after 7 years of membership???


----------



## antigrassguy (Jan 30, 2007)

*TCIA vs ASCA better buy*

ATH I do not believe there is any comparing these two. TCIA is aimed at business owners to help in training employees, personal assistance on OSHA, DOT, EPA compliance q's and a 24/7 emergency accident hot line, plus a web site and magazines. ASCA is customer orientated to provide accredited tree experts knowledgeable in many aspects of arborculture. AND able to write a report that will stand under the scrutiny of a court of law.


----------



## Yellowdog (Feb 3, 2007)

antigrassguy said:


> ATH, are you a member in your local arborist association or ISA? We are members of the WAA, Wisconsin Arborist Assoc., ISA and ASCA. Im just trying to figure out the benefits of each group, on a personal and professional level.



I didn't feel the memberships in ISA or TCIA were worth the investment when so many competitors are not members. The local newspaper quotes "arborists" here who have no professional affiliation or certification (from their own mouth to me) yet the paper labels them as certified arborists.

Until my state, TX, enforces or requires a tree service to have a license, I feel that the nearly $500 to keep TCIA and ISA memberships current are monies I can spend on equipment. 

Maybe it is the same across this country but I have seen so many hacks with chainsaws "in the business" that I want to scream.

I admit I am not the picture of professionalism with my dress code but I take safety seriously and my company's work is quality work. When I use sub's for climbing or other tree work, I can't believe the lack of safety and professionalism but I don't think that belonging to ISA or TCIA will fix that unless I can get them young and train them right following industry guidelines.

Okay, I got off topic and started rambling.. opcorn:


----------

